# How long can dogs be left home alone?



## Ferret

So, I would imagine that this is a question that everyone has asked themselves before... but... How long can one regularly leave a dog at home alone? I have looked online and found answers varying from 3 hours to 10... Obviously the ideal situation is for ones dog to have company all the time but for those who work that is simply not an option... of course one could chose not to have a pet but I am sure that many people with day jobs do forge on with their desire to keep a dog... So... what is everyones opinion? Do you have a dog walker? Is 8 hours really too long for an adult dog? Etc etc.


----------



## bullbreeds

I personally wouldnt leave my dogs any longer than 4/5 hours.
I think each dog is different and you get to know how long they do and dont mind being left.
I dont think its fair that I leave them longer than 4/5 hours and I rarely do it.
Then again I work from home so I have an advantage.
If I have puppies I dont go out at all! 
Dont think there is a single answer for this one.


----------



## cavy_gal

I was 12 when we got our first family dog. I and my younger brother would be in school, my mum worked in a school and my dad was a self employed driving instructor. My mum, my brother and I would be out from about 8am weekday mornings until 4pm in the afternoons and he'd have my dad coming in and out a couple of times during the day so he didn't really get left for long.

I would NEVER get a dog walker unless it was someone I knew had a reference, who had experience and basically who I trusted. Some dogs are ok no matter how long they're left alone in the house for, within reason. Some other dogs, like my own, get upset after a while and starts to show signs that its stressed about being left alone for so long. My dog has twice gnawed his back and the base of his tail when we have stayed at my uncle's place for the weekend. My older brother was looking after him but even with him there, he still got stressed out about it. Our neighbour used to hear him barking a lot when we'd been out for the day and only my dad had popped back for his lunch or just between lessons during the day.

It all depends on the dog and how many times its left for a long period of time, what distractions it has to entertain itself, if it has somewhere to go to the loo if it needs to and knows where it can and can't go to the loo. Seperation anxiety is very high in dogs so its difficult to make sure your dogs ok while you're out for a while.

Either don't own a dog if you're not going to be in or have anyone else going to be in the house to take the dog out for a walk during the day, as everyone knows, the average walks a day for a dog is 3; morning, noon and night. Train your dog for when its on its own, give it toys or a t-shirt that smells like you for it to relax with. Have the radio or TV on so its like someones in anyway. Or take the dog with you if you can, but don't then leave it in your car!!!


----------



## bullbreeds

cavy_gal said:


> I was 12 when we got our first family dog. I and my younger brother would be in school, my mum worked in a school and my dad was a self employed driving instructor. My mum, my brother and I would be out from about 8am weekday mornings until 4pm in the afternoons and he'd have my dad coming in and out a couple of times during the day so he didn't really get left for long.
> 
> I would NEVER get a dog walker unless it was someone I knew had a reference, who had experience and basically who I trusted. Some dogs are ok no matter how long they're left alone in the house for, within reason. Some other dogs, like my own, get upset after a while and starts to show signs that its stressed about being left alone for so long. My dog has twice gnawed his back and the base of his tail when we have stayed at my uncle's place for the weekend. My older brother was looking after him but even with him there, he still got stressed out about it. Our neighbour used to hear him barking a lot when we'd been out for the day and only my dad had popped back for his lunch or just between lessons during the day.
> 
> It all depends on the dog and how many times its left for a long period of time, what distractions it has to entertain itself, if it has somewhere to go to the loo if it needs to and knows where it can and can't go to the loo. Seperation anxiety is very high in dogs so its difficult to make sure your dogs ok while you're out for a while.
> 
> Either don't own a dog if you're not going to be in or have anyone else going to be in the house to take the dog out for a walk during the day, as everyone knows, the average walks a day for a dog is 3; morning, noon and night. Train your dog for when its on its own, give it toys or a t-shirt that smells like you for it to relax with. Have the radio or TV on so its like someones in anyway. Or take the dog with you if you can, but don't then leave it in your car!!!


I bet your dogs ok now seen as your home alot.
How is the job hunting going cavy-gal?


----------



## tashi

There are alot of 'depends' in this question! We certainly would not sell a puppy to someone who is out at work all day and I definately would not say 10 hours even to the most house trained of dogs. If we are out all day here and OH is not at home we have a network of friends who will come and see to the rest of the dogs for us. If you take on an older dog who is housetrained and settled etc I would still say ideally for someone to let them out of a lunch time, but lets face it we don't live in a ideal world. 
Alot of kennels now run a creche which could help - or another option is to have a dog flap for the dog to be able to have indoor/outdoor access. 

Just don't forget your neighbours YOU don't know if your dog will bark or as we had one that howled whilst we were out of the house. Be very careful of 'dog walkers' if you go down that route try and find one that can be recommended to you - we have 'dog walkers' in this area that I wouldn't trust with a teddy bear.


----------



## cavy_gal

bullbreeds said:


> I bet your dogs ok now seen as your home alot.
> How is the job hunting going cavy-gal?


He's usually asleep in his chair or the settee, so I hardly see him to be honest.. he's getting on a bit and tends to sleep alot which is fine. He's never been one to go crazy and play for hours, never knew how to play when we got him and likely would run from a toy than after it, so, he gets his two walks a day, half an hour with me just before his dinner and half an hour late in the evening with my dad before his bed time.

And, well, I'd rather not talk about it, I am looking for a certain type of job, not by profession but if its part-time, something not too heavy. If I don't explain why I don't work or go to college and haven't really since I left school 4 yrs ago, then people automatically think I'm lazy and that couldn't be further from the truth. Basically I've suffered from severe depression, OCD and panic attacks for the past 8/9 yrs and don't have the mental stability to hold down a job "just like that". It sounds old but you don't know the life I've had and that sounds like I'm after the sympathy vote, but I'm not like that, I'm just saying you just don't know and I wouldn't wish it upon anyone, so I won't go into detail. Besides, this is someone else's thread and I don't want to be rude and have a conversation within their thread, just wanted to reply to you.


----------



## bullbreeds

cavy_gal said:


> He's usually asleep in his chair or the settee, so I hardly see him to be honest.. he's getting on a bit and tends to sleep alot which is fine. He's never been one to go crazy and play for hours, never knew how to play when we got him and likely would run from a toy than after it, so, he gets his two walks a day, half an hour with me just before his dinner and half an hour late in the evening with my dad before his bed time.
> 
> And, well, I'd rather not talk about it, I am looking for a certain type of job, not by profession but if its part-time, something not too heavy. If I don't explain why I don't work or go to college and haven't really since I left school 4 yrs ago, then people automatically think I'm lazy and that couldn't be further from the truth. Basically I've suffered from severe depression, OCD and panic attacks for the past 8/9 yrs and don't have the mental stability to hold down a job "just like that". It sounds old but you don't know the life I've had and that sounds like I'm after the sympathy vote, but I'm not like that, I'm just saying you just don't know and I wouldn't wish it upon anyone, so I won't go into detail. Besides, this is someone else's thread and I don't want to be rude and have a conversation within their thread, just wanted to reply to you.


Dont worry about that, all threads are for discussion.
Nothing wrong with not wanting to go to college.
A 9-5 didnt suit me either!


----------



## carol

most dogs are left alone during the night unless they sleep with you and spoilt rotten.
and most dogs are ok then,
but does depend on the dog, some people get dog walker to give the dog a break from being alone during the day. 
if they have a good run first thing and when you get back. 

personally i work with dogs all day so im in and out all day so my dog are in and out as well. and the dogs that are boarding with me at the time.


----------



## Guest

Our dog used to be left for upto 8 hrs, depending on my shift, when I had my old job and he hated it, as the hole in the wall and scratches on the door would suggest. I also hated to be at work worrying about him, which is a part of the reason why ive started working from home and with animals. Now hes never left for more than half an hour which he seems just about able to cope with.


----------



## cavy_gal

bullbreeds said:


> Dont worry about that, all threads are for discussion.
> Nothing wrong with not wanting to go to college.
> A 9-5 didnt suit me either!


Its not that I didn't want to go to college because I would have loved to! I went for the interview and everything was ok. I'd have been doing an ND in animal welfare so, ideal for me really and its the nearest college that does animal welfare and animal care. It was the journey there that would have thrown me completely because I have a phobia of buses, trains, and transport alike. I'll go on trains with my mum but no one else. And buses with anyone else who I trust basically, just not on my own. Also I would have had to travel about 45+ minutes on one bus from the village I live in to a huge city, then catch another bus for another 45+ minute ride and it just wouldn't be practical for me. I wouldn't have been able to do all that on my own and it sounds like nothing to most people but to me it was a massive, massive deal.

A job on the other hand.. well I want to work somewhere near me, its a garden centre and also house pets there and theres a café and book store too. I've sent up to about 3 letters, also my brother and mum have and none of us have been called back, written back to so we're a little disgusted by that and have given up. Its the only place near enough I could bike to within 15/20 minutes and feel good about working there. Its a busy, lively place with friendly, helpful staff, even though yea, they didn't even contact us back to say we didn't get called in to work there, but I still love it there.

I have things to keep me busy during the day, theres always something to do here for me. I have cages to clean out now anyway.


----------



## Guest

4 hours to a bull terrier is abit like me and you doing 5 yr jail stretch  my dogs the most the go without seeing somebody is about 3hours !


----------



## Guest

we have more than likely made a rod for our own backs but we dont leave cassie for more than an hour, if we leave her she is left outside but if its raining or we are going to be longer she goes to my mum and dads, she is nervious and being left alone wouldnt suit her so she goes to my mum and dads where she get spoilt. Even when i was at work starting at 6.30 in a morning i will take her and the kids there first its a right mare! i start back in april too


----------



## Emin

Great advice everyone! Thanks. We'll consider visiting a shelter instead of the pet store now.


----------



## sequeena

8 hours is far too long imo! If you're gone for that amount of time a day I wonder why you have a dog! I never leave mine for more than 4 hours a day :yesnod:


----------



## aurora

no more than 4 hours ideally has been as much as 5 on the odd occassion. And when they where pups no more than 2 hours.

People that work usually manage to find a solutions, as we all have to work to live etc. My dogs are walked before work at 6 am and if i'm on a split shift again at lunch time, if i'm working 7-5 then they get a walk at teatime and another before bedtime. I'm lucky because the OH works from home and has them out with him on the farm during the day, so they get company and free running exercise as well.

Many people that work get some one to come in during the day for ah hour to let dogs out and take for a walk, this can work as long as you get some one relaible and trustworthy or someone you know or family that can do it.

i would never leave any dog 8-10 hours on its own,


----------



## jenniferx

When two of mine were young they'd be left for up to six hours and in hindsight that feels too long. Nowadays I wouldn't leave any of our dogs alone for more than three. Two hours being more typical.


----------



## dobermummy

On a normal day the longest mine are left for is about an hour, the most is probably 2-3 hours and any longer my friend will come and walk them aand spend some time with them.


----------



## Blitz

When I worked my dogs were left in an outside kennel/shed and run from 8.30 till 5.30. They were fine. And why did I have dogs when I was out all day - because I spent most evenings either at dog training classes or on long walks, our holidays were walking holidays and our weekends were taken up with with obedience shows or days out walking. The dogs were in a routine in the day and it didnt bother them at all.

Now I live and work on a farm so am normally around. Candy is now 5 months and I am just starting to leave her for longer if I am working away from the farm. Up till now I have arranged for a friend or a dog walker to come and let her out if I was going to be gone more than 4 hours but today she was fine with the other dog for 5 and a half hours. The older dog has always been left as long as necessary. She is quite happy being left all day.
My animals are a huge part of my life, I give up a great deal for them but I refuse to be dictated to by them and if I want or have to go out for a few hours it wont hurt them. Having said that I have not tended to go out in the evenings since I got Candy as I havent felt it fair on her. I think possibly we have both been out 3 times since we got her. She was left for up to 2 hours though from the day we got her.


----------



## Guest

I think its all about the quality time you spent with your dogs rather than the amount of time they are left alone. 

For a lot of dog owners who work outside, the time spent at home can be dedicated to interacting with the dogs and giving them mental and physical stimulation. Thats what matters more than whether someone is at home or not (some people can be at home and spend all day watching TV which is unlikely to help provide with the types of activity a dog thrives on).

My boy can stay on his own for up to 7 hours roughly but at the moment its only a couple of times a week and often less than that.
The day both my OH and I have to work full time we will probably arrange our hours so that Diego does not spend more than 7 hours on his own as well as arrange for a dog-walker at least 2-3 times a week.
I dont think I would be very happy knowing my boy spends 7-8 hours a day on his own 5 days a week so a dog-walker will be a good solution for us I think.

xxx


----------



## RowanWolf

It depends on the breed, some HATE being left alone ..and of course on your dog. But I would not leave an animal alone for more than about 4-5 hours. Again that is with a dog that doesn't mind being left for that kinda time.


----------



## cassie01

depends ours are left from anything from 5 mins at a time to 8-9 hours. with so many people in the house its vary rare that no one is in for such a long period of time but it does happen. My dogs also do not have a regular pattern as many others do, it has done them no harm and i personally feel its better for them so as when some strange occurace does arise they are not fazed by it, then again i know many people disagree and feel a dog needs a daily routine. i think it depends on both you and your dogs.


----------



## Nellybelly

3-4hours maximum at a time. I think up to 5 hours is ok, but no more.


----------



## c20spit

i left my dog alone for the first time yesterday, i popped round the girlfriends for 2 hrs just becauase i figured he needs to get used to being alone sometimes, he comes to work with me everyday so he doesn't get left very often. he's a 17 week old estrela, i asked my neighbours to listen out for him in case he was getting stressed and barking. not a jot not even a whimper, i reckon he liked the break from me.


----------



## rachel001

This thread has been really useful.

I am thinking about getting a dog sometime next year after our house is built. Both me and my OH work full time. However we will come home for lunch most days if not all. This means a dog will be left from 8.45 til about 1pm and then from 2pm til about 4.30pm. My mum is a delivery driver and Im sure would be fine to pop into ours to see the dog mid morning. We feel that we could offer a good home for a dog. We will be home all weekend with the dog and will happily take it with us to the beach. I would love to take the dog to training classes in the evenings.

Does anyone know which particular breeds would be best to be left for this time? We have considered whippets and pugs so far, both of which we have researched and have found they usually cope fine being left for this time.


----------



## EmCHammer

Mine are left 4-5 hours max a couple of times a week due to me and Oh working different hours. They have been left for longer and have become destructive and dragged things off the counter and started to chew things.


----------



## catz4m8z

Whippets and pugs are both gorgeous!! 
I go by the 4hr rule. Any longer then this and I take them round to a friends place. Although TBH they've only been left longer then 2hrs a few times in their life. I feel too guilty even though Im sure they would cope with being left for way longer then this.


----------



## Colette

I agree totally that "it depends". Depends on the individual dog, the individual owner, the overal situation, the "quality" of time spent with the dog, etc etc.

Certainly there are many dogs that just can't cope with being alone - whether that's genuine separation anxiety, or just that they get bored after the first hour. 

But on the flip side, there are plenty of dogs left for 8 hours a day by full time worker owners with no problems at all. Our first bichon was left a school length day (about 830-4) with no problems whatsoever. No noise, no houstraining accidents, no destructive behaviour.... A number of my colleagues leave their dogs a working day - most put down newspaper by the back door in case the dogs need to wee.

As someone else mentioned, quality of time can be far more important than quantity. I've known a number of people whose dogs were rarely ever left alone - but then the dog was virtually ignored all day (except when being told off), rarely walked or played with, never trained etc.

Personally I think the "4 hour rule" is nothing more than an arbitury figure that rules out a lot of good homes. 

There are supposedly an estimated 100,000 dogs in UK rescue at any one time (not inc private rehomes / sales), with maybe 10,000 pts every year. Outright refusing to consider working people who can otherwise offer an excellent home disgusts me if I'm honest. 

Sure, in a perfect world every dog owner would be rich enough to not need to work, own their own large home in the country with enormous garden, have no other pets or young kids, be highly dog experienced..... but I don't think the dogs on death row care too much about "the perfect home".

On that note, one of my colleagues worked at one of the big rescues for some years - one of those with the "4 hour rule" in place. She pointed out that the dogs were left from about 4pm to 8am the following day (16 hours), and even when staff were in the dogs spent most of the day alone in a kennel. But prospective owners that dared to work for a living effectively got the finger. Hypocritical perhaps?


----------



## Kelly2774

i usually leave mines for upto 5 hours but nothing more than that  but we dont leave them everyday as i work from home so im home nearly all the time


----------



## leashedForLife

Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - Calming Your Cerrrrrraaaaaazzzzzzzy Canine - new blog series 
coping with being solo is a critical skill for any dog. 

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## BarkMark

I think dog should be able to be alone a full working day so we have always followed the 8 hour rule and we haven't had any problems. More than that and I start to feel guilty because the dog probably has a massive need to take a whiz.


----------



## MollySmith

About 2 hours for Molly which we are building up on, I get worse SA than the dog. My gran's dog who we used to care for was fine for 4/5 hours. Depends on the dog and in this case, the owner


----------



## Fluffster

This is one old thread!

But on topic, Daisy is occasionally left for up to four hours, but that's rare. Usually it's an hour or two a day max, and some days not at all. 

I personally wouldn't leave her eight hours as I would worry and she certainly couldn't hold her bladder for that long during the day. Luckily our circumstances are such that she doesn't need to be left that long. But some of my friends have dogs who are left alone through the working day, and they seem happy enough. My OH's two family cockers are left on their own from about 8-4pm, with access to a secure garden to toilet in, and they are happy being left, they just snooze a lot, although they are quite old ladies now 

Right from the start we made sure she could cope with being left alone for increasing periods of time, and she's happy to settle down and sleep when we leave the house (we've recorded her  )


----------



## zedder

My lad is left 4.5 hours in morning then I come home for dinner and it's an hour walking and training generally messing about then another 4.5 I wouldn't leave him longer than that and I try to make sure he's got a lot to occupy him while I'm out.I'd love too be home all day with him but I have to work.


----------



## Fleur

A very old thread - which I most likely already answered 

It all depends on the dog - I don't think anyone should get a dog expecting it to be OK with being left 8-10 hours and should have plans in place for when they have to work.
My dogs are on occasion left all day, they have each other for company and although not ideal it is sometimes a necessity.

I know some people who work full time who's dogs have a much better relationship with their owners and a much better life than other people who are home all day with their dogs.
One person walks and trains their dogs every morning for 2 hours no matter what the weather everyday before they go to work - come home and spend another 1 hour + out and about with the dogs. 
I can hand on heart say these dogs have a better life than mine did when I was home all day everyday for 6 months.


----------



## Guest

Very old thread revived by a spammer LOL...

I think a lot depends on the dog, depends on how much the owner puts in before and after the absence. 

Mine do 8 to 10 hour days fairly regularly. Not every day, but at least once or twice a week. They're not crated, so they have the run of the house, but all they do is sleep from what I can tell. If it's going to be longer I have a neighbor who can run by and let them out for a quick pee. 

Our bonus dogs that we're dog sitting right now can also do 8 to 10 hour stretches without issue. 

Many dogs are happy to sleep the day away periodically as long as they are getting plenty of mental and physical stimulation at other times.


----------



## tinaK

My younger dog had bad SA as a pup, but I can happily leave them for 5 hours now 

It's not every day or even every week. More usually it's 3 hours, but again not every day/week


----------



## Blitz

If we are going to keep it going I will reply too.

My dogs used to be left all day, from just before 9 till about 5.15. They had an outside run though and managed just fine. Dogs now are always in the house so their bladders do come into it. I am home or working around the place most of the time so they are not left regularly for too long. In the summer I can sometimes be away working for up to 6 hours and I feel mean but the dogs really do not seem to mind.


----------



## Guest

9 hours twice a week when I'm working. It's never been an issue and she's never desperate to pee (although she does have an iron bladder).


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> 9 hours twice a week when I'm working. It's never been an issue and she's never desperate to pee (although she does have an iron bladder).


Breez will go forever without peeing. If its raining out or really cold, she will refuse to go out and choose to hold it for insane amounts of time. I dont know how she does it! Our rhodesian growing up was the same way.


----------



## Guest

ouesi said:


> Breez will go forever without peeing. If its raining out or really cold, she will refuse to go out and choose to hold it for insane amounts of time. I dont know how she does it! Our rhodesian growing up was the same way.


It's ridiculous, isn't it! I wish I had a bladder like her


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> It's ridiculous, isn't it! I wish I had a bladder like her


Me too! I cant even sleep through the night without having to get up at least once! And heres Breez who hasnt peed since the night before saying nah, its raining, Ill go out later. How?!  Id be at the door with my legs crossed, and my eyeballs floating!


----------



## Nellybelly

I would never leave my dog more than 3, absolute maximum 4 hours.


----------



## the melster

My personal limit is 4 hours. I have been home all day for the first few years of my dogs lives but now work. I am lucky that as a dog walker I can bring mine with me if needed and can pop home when needed. I even get a sitter for my dogs if I am going out for the evening. I can't go out and enjoy myself knowing the dogs are crated at home all evening and then have to spend all night in there as well.


----------



## Howl

It depends, many people leave their dogs crated overnight in the kitchen this is usually 8 hours. My friend leaves her dog while she does night shift. She walks him, goes to work for 9pm, comes home 8am and gives him another good walk and breakfast. Sleeps a few hours, does her jobs etc. This happens 3 times a week and works for her. She also lives across the road from work and can pop in to check on him on her break. 
If on the rare event my OH is working away and I am at work then I get a dog walker who is brilliant. I prepare by walking the dogs for a long walk the night before, I walk early in the morning, dog walker then when I get home I am straight out dog walking. I have good neighbours too, who can pop in. 
I think there are many factors. How old the dog is, how much is the dog walked and is it full of mental stimulation, does the dog have company etc.


----------



## Jessica-rey

We are planning on getting a dachshund around 2 years old. ( my dad has grew up around dogs btw) 
So basically .. the last person out the door (mon-fri) leaves at around 8:30am , the dog will be walked by myself before I go to school and maybe once more before my dad goes to work (last person). The dog will then be left alone until 3 when I get home from school . However this is seen as cruel sometimes so we are planning on getting our neighbor to pop round around 2 times a week to walk it and then my nan and grandad would come round either once or twice .
We were wondering if the dog will be able to have 1 day in the week where the dog is alone until I get home .
Btw once I’m home I will immediately take it out for a long walk and again before bed . 

But the thing is we don’t know if dog walkers are expensive . 
We would also buy lots of toys to keep it happy and content and a lovely soft bed for it .
I’ve wanted a dog my whole life and I really want it to work out 
Please can someone give me tips on daily routines and what you do with your dogs 

Note : my mums a teacher ( unable to come home at lunch)
Plus my dad works far away from house 


Oh and if anyone knows if a dachshund is a good idea to have with 2 guinea pigs ( they won’t be kept in same room but just wanted to know ) 
THANK YOU SO MUCH , sorry it’s a lot but we are really confused on what to do !


----------



## labradrk

Jessica-rey said:


> We are planning on getting a dachshund around 2 years old. ( my dad has grew up around dogs btw)
> So basically .. the last person out the door (mon-fri) leaves at around 8:30am , the dog will be walked by myself before I go to school and maybe once more before my dad goes to work (last person). The dog will then be left alone until 3 when I get home from school . However this is seen as cruel sometimes so we are planning on getting our neighbor to pop round around 2 times a week to walk it and then my nan and grandad would come round either once or twice .
> We were wondering if the dog will be able to have 1 day in the week where the dog is alone until I get home .
> Btw once I'm home I will immediately take it out for a long walk and again before bed .
> 
> But the thing is we don't know if dog walkers are expensive .
> We would also buy lots of toys to keep it happy and content and a lovely soft bed for it .
> I've wanted a dog my whole life and I really want it to work out
> Please can someone give me tips on daily routines and what you do with your dogs
> 
> Note : my mums a teacher ( unable to come home at lunch)
> Plus my dad works far away from house
> 
> Oh and if anyone knows if a dachshund is a good idea to have with 2 guinea pigs ( they won't be kept in same room but just wanted to know )
> THANK YOU SO MUCH , sorry it's a lot but we are really confused on what to do !


Can I suggest you start a new thread because this thread is 10 years old?

In theory yes this can work for an adult dog, but where is this dog coming from? a rescue? a rehome? the issue is that the dog may not be use to being left.....


----------



## SusieRainbow

I rescued a Dachshund 5 years ago , she had been surrendered due to ill health in her previous owners and had, I think, been left alone a lot prior to the shelter. She was, and still is , very unhapy about being left although better now she has another little dachsie for company ( her grand-daughter ). They are a very people centred breed and not really a good choice for people who are out all day , they love more than anything to be around their humans.
I waited until I'd retired before I got a dog and I'm really pleased I did , a working family would not have worked at all for Tango.


----------



## JoanneF

And, having someone call in on some days but not others might make it harder - the dog won't know which days are the long ones.

Sorry if this sounds harsh but try sitting in a room, by yourself, with no tv or books etc for a few hours. And no access to the toilet. See how long you manage, then think about leaving a dog like that.


----------



## Jessica-rey

labradrk said:


> Can I suggest you start a new thread because this thread is 10 years old?
> 
> In theory yes this can work for an adult dog, but where is this dog coming from? a rescue? a rehome? the issue is that the dog may not be use to being left.....


Yes , I did not know how to start a thread so I just went on this one lol
The dog is coming from a rehome , and I'm not sure if the dog is used to being alone cause we haven't contacted the seller yet.
My main question is if I can leave any dog 7hours one day a week .


----------



## Jessica-rey

JoanneF said:


> And, having someone call in on some days but not others might make it harder - the dog won't know which days are the long ones.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds harsh but try sitting in a room, by yourself, with no tv or books etc for a few hours. And no access to the toilet. See how long you manage, then think about leaving a dog like that.


Ok thank you , it just upsets me how people can't have a dog that work for longer hours , like the amount of people who have a dog can't all work from home . But if we think it won't work out we will not get one 
Thanks for your reply , it's much appreciated


----------



## steveshanks

I haven't read every post so forgive me if i repeat. For me 4 hours is about the limit and that is during the day. But when i was in hospital Pip was left once or twice for just over 8 hours, now thats fine he just sleeps (he's 4 so in a routine) if left BUT if you've just done a 14.00 till 22.00 shift you now have a bouncing JRT who thinks its much earlier and wants to play, wants his tea, and is owed 2 walks LOL. Praise to my sister who had this to deal with LOL.


----------



## JoanneF

Jessica-rey said:


> Ok thank you , it just upsets me how people can't have a dog that work for longer hours , like the amount of people who have a dog can't all work from home . But if we think it won't work out we will not get one
> Thanks for your reply , it's much appreciated


Can't you get a dog walker for the days other people can't come in? But first you would need to be sure the dog is ok with being alone for a couple of hours anyway.


----------



## kittih

I think the first thing to do is find out what the dog's experience is with being left and how it behaves when left. Don't ask the seller if it's any good being left - they will say yes. Ask what their routine is each day and how the dog behaves when they are away, when they come home and how it behaves when they are there. You will get an idea from that how good it is being left.

Regardless I think 7 hours is too long. Certainly in the first few months the dog will be unsettled regardless whether it's good at being left or not and will need someone around to help it settle in.

My other worry is that neighbours have agreed to drop in a couple of days but are they going to do this for the next 10-15 years and how can you ensure they are going to be happy with such a huge commitment long term. What happens if they can't do a day.

It might be worth talking to dog walkers before you decide whether the dog is feasible or not. Get an idea of cost and who is trustworthy or not.

I have wanted a dog since I was a kid. A few decades later I still want my first dog. Trouble is I am out of the house with work and my lifestyle isn't that predictable so I am not in a position to have one and give it what it needs. Sometimes you have to do what's in a possible pets best interest by not having one even when you really want to.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kittih said:


> I think the first thing to do is find out what the dog's experience is with being left and how it behaves when left. Don't ask the seller if it's any good being left - they will say yes. Ask what their routine is each day and how the dog behaves when they are away, when they come home and how it behaves when they are there. You will get an idea from that how good it is being left.
> 
> Regardless I think 7 hours is too long. Certainly in the first few months the dog will be unsettled regardless whether it's good at being left or not and will need someone around to help it settle in.
> 
> My other worry is that neighbours have agreed to drop in a couple of days but are they going to do this for the next 10-15 years and how can you ensure they are going to be happy with such a huge commitment long term. What happens if they can't do a day.
> 
> It might be worth talking to dog walkers before you decide whether the dog is feasible or not. Get an idea of cost and who is trustworthy or not.
> 
> I have wanted a dog since I was a kid. A few decades later I still want my first dog. Trouble is I am out of the house with work and my lifestyle isn't that predictable so I am not in a position to have one and give it what it needs. Sometimes you have to do what's in a possible pets best interest by not having one even when you really want to.


Brilliant post !


----------



## Jessica-rey

kittih said:


> I think the first thing to do is find out what the dog's experience is with being left and how it behaves when left. Don't ask the seller if it's any good being left - they will say yes. Ask what their routine is each day and how the dog behaves when they are away, when they come home and how it behaves when they are there. You will get an idea from that how good it is being left.
> 
> Regardless I think 7 hours is too long. Certainly in the first few months the dog will be unsettled regardless whether it's good at being left or not and will need someone around to help it settle in.
> 
> My other worry is that neighbours have agreed to drop in a couple of days but are they going to do this for the next 10-15 years and how can you ensure they are going to be happy with such a huge commitment long term. What happens if they can't do a day.
> 
> It might be worth talking to dog walkers before you decide whether the dog is feasible or not. Get an idea of cost and who is trustworthy or not.
> 
> I have wanted a dog since I was a kid. A few decades later I still want my first dog. Trouble is I am out of the house with work and my lifestyle isn't that predictable so I am not in a position to have one and give it what it needs. Sometimes you have to do what's in a possible pets best interest by not having one even when you really want to.


Thank you for your reply , I really appreciate it . And will take it in mind


----------



## leashedForLife

QUOTE, Jessica-rey:

...My main question is, can I leave any dog alone for 7-hours, one day of each week?
_____________________________________________
.

Generally for adult dogs who are already house-trained, this is fine -
I would get the dog on a Friday afternoon to give the most time possible to settle her or him over the weekend, & I'd schedule 2 breaks for the Monday to give the most possible toilet-opportunities on that crucial 1st day.One potty break AM & another PM, with 2 to 3 hours between, should be good. 

Introducing the dog-walkers over the weekend, so they're not complete strangers when they walk in, would also be good - but try to limit intros to 3 ppl max, in each group, so that the dog isn't overwhelmed by 6 ppl in the room, all chatting & eager to meet them.
The house & residents are already a relative novelty, so limiting the number of "invaders" makes it less daunting for the dog. . Even friendly invaders are still invaders.

- terry

.


----------



## kirksandallchins

I used to leave my dogs for eight hours a day when I worked full time. They had a long walk in the morning and another in the evening. They rarely made a mess and didn't bark, howl or appear distressed
They were probably more rounded in character and less aggressive, hyper or anxious than a lot of dogs whose owners didn't work. 

Now I work part time but they are still left some days 5.5 hours or more four days a week.

I like my dogs in pairs or more, and always leave the TV or radio on for them when I go out.


----------



## Laney_Lemons

In writing your set up sounds good however reality is very very different unfortunately .... you have to ensure your dog is firstly OK being left alone in his current home, you will also need to build this up gradually when you get her as she will be confused and in a totally different set up and environment and be unsettled for a wee while so you would be better doing this at the start of summer when your off for 2 months? 

Unfortunately as much as you think you can rely on neighbours and family etc they do get fed up calling in to check on a dog ...I have a brilliant family and they would help me out no problem but asking them all the time to call down to see my dog... 5 months in firstly its unfair to them rallying about checking on his when they have other things on and they do get a little weary with it - end of the day its my dog so I have to ensure hes OK & make other arrangements if necessary - I would say to check out a dog walker 

Dogs generally do snooze the day away however the first year I wouldn't have left mine for any more than around 4-5 hours this is after building up gradually ... hes now 2 and yes I can leave him for 7 hours and hes totally fine however I wouldn't do this all the time, it would be only occasionally - it wouldn't be 9-5 everyday as I do think this is unfair


----------



## SusieRainbow

Laney_Lemons said:


> In writing your set up sounds good however reality is very very different unfortunately .... you have to ensure your dog is firstly OK being left alone in his current home, you will also need to build this up gradually when you get her as she will be confused and in a totally different set up and environment and be unsettled for a wee while so you would be better doing this at the start of summer when your off for 2 months?
> 
> Unfortunately as much as you think you can rely on neighbours and family etc they do get fed up calling in to check on a dog ...I have a brilliant family and they would help me out no problem but asking them all the time to call down to see my dog... 5 months in firstly its unfair to them rallying about checking on his when they have other things on and they do get a little weary with it - end of the day its my dog so I have to ensure hes OK & make other arrangements if necessary - I would say to check out a dog walker
> 
> Dogs generally do snooze the day away however the first year I wouldn't have left mine for any more than around 4-5 hours this is after building up gradually ... hes now 2 and yes I can leave him for 7 hours and hes totally fine however I wouldn't do this all the time, it would be only occasionally - it wouldn't be 9-5 everyday as I do think this is unfair


I agree with this , being left does have to be introduced v.e.r.y gradually. I think the idea of spending just a week-end settling him in, _and_ introducing dog walkers, is moving far too fast and would be utterly confusing and overwhelming for a new dog.
It took my rescue dog a good couple of months to settle in properly , and as I said before , she still doesn't like being left and personally I wouldn't leave her more than 3-4 hours. She's not destructive or noisy, just anxious and worried.


----------



## Rott lover

I know I will catch flack for this but here goes

All of my adult life dogs have been left for 8 to 9 hours a day.They are left free roam of the house when I deem them worthy. Never had any issues with any of them. I know when they are puppy's there are going to be messes to clean up and I accept that its going to take longer to potty train. I also don't sleep much and they get plenty of play and love and attention while I am home. I have never much of an issue and I deal with them as they come up.


----------

